# Safe Wood Stain for indoor enclosure??



## RussianTortsNF (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi All- can anyone recommend a safe wood stain to use for the outside of my enclosure? It’s going to be in my livingrolm so I prefer it to look nice. I plan to let it air dry a week before bringing it inside. I’m lining the bottom And 6 inches up the sides with linoleum and sealing using aquarium caulk. My last step
Is to buy stain, any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Bambam1989 (Oct 24, 2017)

I would think that if it's on the outside of the enclosure it should not matter as long as all fumes have evaporated...
I would definitely get a second opinion. The only thing I have ever stained is my clothes and my canvas..


----------



## RussianTortsNF (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you!!!! This has been quite the process!! Now my struggle is how to have the heat lamp and uvb on the enclosure


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 30, 2017)

Hang the basking lamp, or MVB, and any CHE from reptile lamp stands like this or make your own



If you’re using tube UVB then mount the fitting on a piece of wood and put that over the top of the enclosure. The packaging should say how high


----------



## RussianTortsNF (Oct 30, 2017)

I do have those now. The enclose will have 2 "T" type things made from wood that i can hang the heat lamps on. For the UVB, I plan to use the strips - 2 24 inch ones. The side is 18 inches, Can I mount that On the top side?


----------

